# Send SMS to Rogers from Mac for free



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Just stumbled upon this.

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28863


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yeah, it's a great widget! Been using it for ages.


----------



## gnatsum (Apr 10, 2005)

any idea if Rogers only also includes Fido now?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

or you can just go here...
http://www.smseverywhere.com/


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

gnatsum said:


> any idea if Rogers only also includes Fido now?


Yeah it works with Fido.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

If you have a Bluetooth phone you can send SMS straight from your Address book contacts...and receive SMS straight to your Mac, where they pop on on the screen. Very nice.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Macaholic said:


> Just stumbled upon this.<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/28863


Very cool thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

*At least this is only the third thread...*

about "Roger That."

Roger That goes v.1.1

Rogers Wireless Widget


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Pelao said:


> If you have a Bluetooth phone you can send SMS straight from your Address book contacts...and receive SMS straight to your Mac, where they pop on on the screen. Very nice.


You can't do this from all phones out there. My Motorola V551 doesn't support this feature from the Mac. Some phones do some things but not all. Besides, sending text through the phone could rack up texting charges whereas the widget is free.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> You can't do this from all phones out there. My Motorola V551 doesn't support this feature from the Mac. Some phones do some things but not all. Besides, sending text through the phone could rack up texting charges whereas the widget is free.


Fair points. My SE T637 does support the feature. In my case I prefer it as the widget (or Rogers site) option does not identify you to the recipient.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Or you can simply send SMS messages from within iChat...

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20030625235057445


----------



## We'reGonnaWin (Oct 8, 2004)

this http://www.rogers.com/english/wireless/sendpcs.html works just fine. sends to any SMS-enabled phone


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

" ... Or you can simply send SMS messages from within iChat... ..."

There are scripts that send SMS text to any phone from any provider for free; there are many versions but the oldest one is called smssend (UNIX, Linux, OSX, Windows) and there are GUI's to add a nice interface for the scripts for LInux, OSX and Windows if you hate the command line. I've seen AppleScripts that do it as well, and there are also shareware versions of the GUI. We've been able to do it since OSX came out, really. Basically, all you really need is an internet-connected computer. You can send SMS to any phone anywhere in the world, actually; you're not limited to Rogers.

There are a lot of people trying to get you to pay for an application, buy "SMS message credits" or sign up for a web service, but really they're just getting you to pay for stuff that's already free, if you do it right. Save your money.

I also remember a MacAddict article about it from a couple of years ago that showed you how to do it via AppleScript.

But, (( pg )) has the right idea; iChat is one simple way to do it, and it's on every OSX Mac by default.
Go to File: New Chat With Person:
enter +1 and a mobile number:
... and that's it.

OSX 10.4 users can use widgets, but I would expect the widgets are just built with the same free, open source scripts everyone else uses.

" ... this http://www.rogers.com/english/wireless/sendpcs.html works just fine. sends to any SMS-enabled phone ..."

And Rogers has a Windows -only application you can download too. But, this is all just smoke and mirrors; Rogers wants you to think it's a special "feature" they offer, when it's not only as ordinary as rain, there's no need to ever visit that page or download any apps. They just do that to hide an address you need from you, wrapped in the javascript application on the webpage or a Windows exe application, so you can't find it yourself.

You can send SMS text to any phone from any mail client (eg mail.app) or mail enabled application (like iCal, FileMaker Pro, etc). This might be particularly useful for OS9 users; there's no reason why it won't work from Eudora or whatever you use for mail.

Try an address like:
<i>10 digit mobile phone number</i>@mobile.<i>your phone company</i>.net or perhaps:
<i>10 digit mobile phone number</i>@<i>your phone company</i>.net

I believe most phone companies use that address format; try it and see if it works or try to Google for your phone provider. 
EG: Two examples; one for AT&T mobile and another for SaskTel Mobility subscribers; I used a code wrap because vBulletin insists on making it an eMail link otherwise:

```
[email protected]
[email protected]
```
You could just google or perhaps simply go to your wireless provider's website for instructions and the correct mail address to use. SaskTel prefers the "less smoke, no mirrors" approach and it would be refreshing to see Rogers do so as well, but as a former Rogers cellphone client, experience tells me that's not likely to happen with Rogers.

" ... A text message can be addressed to any valid email address on earth regardless of inter-carrier text messaging. As well, an email can be sent from anywhere on earth to a SaskTel Mobility ** phone with Text Messaging. ..." -SaskTel Mobility

** Or any other mobile carrier. Also, any reply from either a mail client or mobile phone will automatically be routed to the correct return address or phone.

If you add them to your Address Book as an eMail address (give it a custom name, eg: SMS), you can send a message directly from iCal or mail.app; there are probably other OSX apps that integrate with the Address Book that it will work from as well.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> But, We'reGoonaWin has the right idea; iChat is by far the simplest way to do it, and it's on every OSX Mac by default.
> Go to File: New Chat With Person:
> enter +1 and a mobile number:
> ... and that's it.


I have used the iChat method a few times. Works as advertised. I much prefer using the Address Book / Bluetooth phone method though. It's very fast, the person sees the message is from you and can read it as per any other sms, and of course replies pop up on screen. Also, I don't have to be using Address book at that time to reply to a message. If i am working in Writer Express, or PS, the message from my friends pops up, and I just hit reply, type my message and click send. Nice and neat.

of course, it does use up your text messages in your contract, and requires a compatible phone.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

This freeware widget gives you real-time free SMS messages to any mobile carrier in North America, including Rogers.

Some updated mail addresses for text messaging:

```
Rogers is:
Rogers AT&T Wireless:
[email protected]
Rogers Canada:
[email protected]

Others in Canada:
Bell Canada:
[email protected]
[email protected]
Bell Mobility (Canada):
[email protected]
[email protected]
Fido:
[email protected]
Microcell:
[email protected]
NBTel:
[email protected]
PageNet Canada:
[email protected]
PageMart Canada:
[email protected]
SaskTel Mobility:
[email protected]
Telus:
[email protected]
```


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Does anyone know how to send SMS messages to cell phones in Europe. My sister, who lives in London, uses SMS messaging a lot, but hardly ever reads her email, so I'd like to be able to send her short notes (and reminders to check her email) using SMS without having to pay a fortune.

Cheers


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

You need to know here cell provider and/or cell number. Then, you could discover the sms address of her provider for eMail SMS, like the addresses listed above (won't be real-time) or use iCal and her mobile phone number (real time chat).

Generally, text messages are free to send and receive on your Mac but she may pay a fee on her phone to send, receive, or both. In Europe, it's common for the sender and the recipient to pay a small fee, typically around a dime per message. I would try mail or iCal first, but if that doesn't work for some reason, you would need to buy credits from someone like these guys.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Take care when using the freeware widgets (other than Roger That).

Your recipients are going to wonder, afterwards, why they're getting voice and text spam.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Thanks, gordguide, I'll find out who her provider is and try it out.

Cheers


----------

